# Wait 24 hours?



## DaDrafter (Aug 28, 2016)

What is the reason or purpose behind waiting 24 hours to pitch yeist when the recipe does not call out for campden?


----------



## mennyg19 (Aug 28, 2016)

I think its to let the must settle and soak in so that your SG reading is more accurate.
Also, if your using pectic enzyme, the yeast will counteract that, so you have to wait after adding PE before adding yeast.
If im wrong, i hope one of the more experienced winemakers around here will help you out


----------



## heatherd (Aug 28, 2016)

The wait is typically for pectic enzyme or kmeta.


----------



## DaDrafter (Aug 28, 2016)

I used 
15#s watermelon centers
3 gallons water
10#s sugar (omg!!!)
10 tsp Acid blend
2-1/2 tsp Tannin
5 tsp nutrient
And will add yeast later. 
The only other thing is NaMeta to sterilize but I rinse before use.... I'm just really worried about spoilage since its watermelon..... It is currently sitting covered with a light cloth...


----------

